# every stale thing



## Chris' Spokesperson

Un peu de culture, un peu de poèsie 

Je tente de traduire une phrase de Patrick Kavanagh:



> the newness that was in every stale thing when we looked at it as childrenhttp://www.poemhunter.com/poem/advent/#



Ma tentative:



> la nouveauté qui était dans chaque truc éculé quand on le regardait dans notre enfance



Laissez vivre votre côté créatif !


----------



## rolmich

_Au travers de nos yeux d'enfants, nous ne voyions que la nouveauté du défraîchi._
note : Ton fil est un véritable défi ; pas étonnant qu'il y ait peu de candidats !


----------



## Salvatos

Personnellement c'est le « thing » qui me rebute


----------



## rolmich

A l'origine, j'avais écrit "la beauté du défraîchi", mais j'ai finalement opté pour "la nouveauté" à cause de l'opposition des deux mots "newness" et "stale".


----------



## archijacq

la nouveauté qui transparaissait à nos yeux d'enfant dans les choses les plus banales.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je ne veux pas trop changer l'ordre dans lequel les thèmes sont introduits, d'où vient la progression de la poème, mais il y a pas mal de bonnes idées ici quand même.

En plus le 'in' en anglais est très important - on ne voit pas une illusion de la nouveauté, la nouveauté est vraie, elle fait parti intégrale des choses, vu que dans les yeux d'un enfant le 'normal' n'existe pas encore.

Peut-être: la nouveauté qu'on voit au sein des choses les plus banales pendant notre enfance ??

Merci beaucoup tout le monde


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Il faut qu'il y ait des autres qui aiment un vrai défi !


----------



## rolmich

Ou pour reprendre ton idée d'origine, CS :
_Ce qui nous semblait éculé/défraîchi devient flambant neuf, vu par les yeux de notre enfance._


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Oui, mais encore je le crois archi-important de retenir l'ordre des thèmes


----------



## rolmich

OK pour l'ordre des thèmes, mais l'opposition qui existe dans "newness" et "stale" (en fait un oxymoron) ne se retrouve plus dans "nouveauté" et "les choses les plus banales", en tous les cas, pas de façon aussi claire.


----------



## Missrapunzel

La nouveauté qui ressortait du moindre objet ancien, quand on le voyait avec des yeux d'enfant.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

rolmich said:


> l'opposition qui existe dans "newness" et "stale" (en fait un oxymoron) ne se retrouve plus dans "nouveauté" et "les choses les plus banales", en tous les cas, pas de façon aussi claire.



Tu ne le trouve pas ? Ce qui est banale ne peut avoir une nouveauté, du moins je ne crois pas, moi.

'ressortir' est le meilleur verbe jusqu'à l'instant je crois - merci MissRapunzel


----------



## Cath.S.

Mon essai :
_La nouveauté contenue dans la moindre vieillerie, vue à travers nos yeux d'enfants._


----------



## rolmich

J'aurais du écrire "ne se retrouve plus *entre *"nouveauté" et "les choses les plus banales". Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas le choc qui existe entre "newness" et "stale".
Enfin, c'est mon avis.
Par exemple dans le #11 de missrapunzel, le choc entre "nouveauté" et "objet ancien" est bien présent.


----------



## Cath.S.

Désolée MR,  je n'aime pas trop _objet ancien_ qui n'a pas du tout les connotations négatives de _stale thing_, plutôt même l'inverse.


----------



## Missrapunzel

egueule said:


> Désolée MR,  je n'aime pas trop _objet ancien_ qui n'a pas du tout les connotations négatives de _stale thing_, plutôt même l'inverse.


Je t'en prie. 
Par contre, moi j'aime beaucoup _vieillerie_!


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

egueule said:


> Mon essai :
> _La nouveauté contenue dans la moindre vieillerie, vue à travers nos yeux d'enfants._



Tu m'inspires... peut-être, peut-on dire:

la nouveauté contenue dans chaque vieillerie quelconque, vue à travers nos yeux d'enfants 
?

N'oublie pas qu'il s'agit de poèsie, il y un rythme à retenir si possible. Ben, en fait egueule t'as bien retenu le rythme mais je n'aime pas trop traduire 'every' par 'moindre' - on perdrait ainsi le sens de la nouveauté comme étant partout. Mais 'vieillerie' - très fort, merci bien.


----------



## franc 91

Perhaps I'm taking some liberties here but voici:
Le nouveau qui dans chaque chose rassise se cachait en vain à nos yeux d'enfants.


----------



## Cath.S.

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Tu m'inspires... peut-être, peut-on dire:
> 
> la nouveauté contenue dans chaque vieillerie quelconque, vue à travers nos yeux d'enfants
> ?
> 
> N'oublie pas qu'il s'agit de poèsie, il y un rythme à retenir si possible. Ben, en fait egueule t'as bien retenu le rythme mais je n'aime pas trop traduire 'every' par 'moindre' - on perdrait ainsi le sens de la nouveauté comme étant partout. Mais 'vieillerie' - très fort, merci bien.


Au contraire, _la moindre_ signifie_ *toutes*, même la plus insignifiante._


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

En effet, la même équivalence existe aussi en anglais entre 'every' et 'the least' our 'the slightest' (the newness in every stale thing/the newness in the slightest of things) - mais l'auteur a dit 'every' et moi je trouve qu'il y a une nuance qui nous frappe inconsciemment entre les deux concepts, même si, après avoir réfléchi, ils ont plus ou moins la même significance. 

Le nom de la poème est Advent de Patrick Kavanagh - une très belle poème.


----------



## multae gentes

Un essai :

the newness that was in every stale thing when we looked at it as children
 
Ce caractère nouveau que prenait *à nos yeux d'enfants* l'objet le plus vermoulu


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je trouve trop fort 'vermoulu' - 'every stale thing' renvoie absolument à l'ordinaire, pas forcément usagé.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pas évident du tout cette phrase, quelle en est la suite ? En gardant l'ordre, c'est loin d'être facile !

Je tenterais bien un :

La nouveauté inhérente à chaque chose ressassée, lorsque vue par les yeux de l'enfance...


----------



## xiancee

"la fraicheur latente des objet délaissés
que l'on dépoussiérait de notre regard d'enfant"
???
whaddya think?


----------



## Lacuzon

Les traductions littérales ne sont pas toujours les meilleures mais là... Chapeau bas !


----------



## Cath.S.

xiancee said:


> "la fraicheur latente des objet délaissés
> que l'on dépoussiérait de notre regard d'enfant"
> ???
> whaddya think?


C'est bien écrit, je dirais même, trop _écrit_, par rapport à la simplicité de l'original.
D'autre part je ne pense pas que _délaissés_ soit juste. Il s'agit simplement d'objets banals, auxquels on ne fait plus attention.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Can I join in?

« La fraîcheur de chaque chose terne à travers les yeux d'enfants »


----------



## Lacuzon

Okay, if it is a challenge ...

L'émerveillement des choses simples vues par la candeur enfantine.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Allez, 5 ans de réflexion que je vous aurais donné ! _

La fraicheur inhérente à la moindre vieillerie, quand notre regard était celui des enfants

_(j'essaie de garder le rythme aussi... puis, maintenant que je parle un peu mieux le français, "moindre" me va très bien... je m'excuse !)_
http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/advent/
_


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Tu perds le sens du poème : la nouveauté _est _intrinsèque à tout ("every stale thing" ce n'est qu'une métonymie pour signifier tout et n'importe quoi) mais, adulte, on perd la capacité de la voir... à moins d'être, par exemple, en situation de privation (comme décrit dans le poème) ou, bien sûr, artiste (le poète lui-même).


----------

